# Large Placenta?



## Hazelnut

I had an U/S and an amnio on Thursday due to high risk of DS. 
While they were scanning, she said that my placenta was abnormally large. She never went into what this means, so anyone any experience or knowlegde of this? 
x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

There are a lot of things a large placenta can indicate. Smoking mothers (not saying you are lol), a diet with lack of protein, diabetes, anemia. Good news is, most of the time a larger than normal placenta is just what it is- a larger than normal placenta. I see my patients with it sometimes and while they are monitored more it happens :)


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks hun, I'm aware it could be those things you listed. My major worry is that it might be associated to baby having DS. I had an amnio on Thurs as my results came back at 1:48. x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

While it can be indicative of downs try not to worry too much yet hun. I know it's easier said than done. It is reassuring that there are so many things that can cause this. Have they checked nuchal fold?


----------

